# Navigation to play DVD movies



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

I was curious to see if any1 has managed to gain access to the tech menus for the navigation system. The Q7 already has DVD based system so I figured that there must be a hack in which the front Nav screen can play DVD movies. If I m correct I believe the canadian or european models already have this capability? Some correct me if I m wrong.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Navigation to play DVD movies (pratikdhora)*

"NSX Jr." (http://www.vagnav.com) down in South Carolina has been offering video-in-motion coding services for A6-A8-Q7 owners, so it's possible. Unlike RNS-E VIM unlocking, you have to bring the car to him, however.


----------

